# Welche Rute???? Budget 350,-???



## Stefan1611 (21. September 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich weiß viele werden auf den Equipment-Thread verweisen, aber der hilft mir nicht.

Ich will mal wieder eine neue Rute kaufen. Eigentlich nur, weil ich mal wieder was Neues will.

Mir ist vor allem die Wurfweite wichtig und schwer darf Sie nicht sein. 

Im Moment fische ich eine RST Mythos Blue in 3,05 Meter mit WG 50gr und eine RST Mytos Blue in 2,85 Meter mit WG 20gr. Sind beides absolut super Ruten, nur ich bin immer auf der Suche nach was neuem, noch besseren. Die weiteren Serien von RST M3 und M5 sind mir einfach etwas zu teuer, den irgendwo hört der Spaß auf.

Köder sind eigentlich ausschlieflich 16gr und 24gr schwer.

Ich dachte an Leitner IM7 Mesh, oder Shimano Aspire, oder Illex Ashura (nur das gelb)|krach: 

Die Länge sollte so 3,00 - 3,30 sein und das WG auf die Köder ausgelegt. Gefischt wird mit einer Daiwa Infinity Q3000.

Der Preis sollte irgendwo zwischen max. 300-350,00 Euro liegen.#6 

Was würdet ihr für eine Rute kaufen, wenn ihr das als Budget hättet und nur eine Rute kaufen düftet. Also keine Rolle, Rute ..... Ich meine nur eine Rute, wenn ihr weniger ausgeben würdet, dann würde der Restbetrag verfallen.:c 

Danke im vorraus 
Stefan


----------



## Pikepauly (21. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Rute???? Budget 350,-???*

Sportex KeV Spin mit 35 Gramm, 3 Meter Länge.

Aber vermute über den Level bist Du schon drüberweg.
Bei dem Bugdet würde ich mir von CMW ne Meforute bauen lassen. Dann kannst Du die Griffausführung bestimmen und das ist wichtig. Für das Geld eine von der Stange zu kaufen halte ich für unclever.

Gruss

Pikepauly
g


----------



## KHof (21. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Rute???? Budget 350,-???*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Sportex KeV Spin mit 35 Gramm, 3 Meter Länge.
> 
> Aber vermute über den Level bist Du schon drüberweg.
> Bei dem Bugdet würde ich mir von CMW ne Meforute bauen lassen. Dann kannst Du die Griffausführung bestimmen und das ist wichtig. Für das Geld eine von der Stange zu kaufen halte ich für unclever.
> ...


 

...und das darf dann gerne ein Kev-Blank sein. Das Budget ist dann erschöpft, die Exclusivität gegeben und das Teil taugt.

Klaus


----------



## Mefospezialist (21. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Rute???? Budget 350,-???*

Ja bei dem Geld muß ich da obenstehendem recht geben. 
Ich würde dir auch eine handmade Rute raten. 
Dafür bekommst du bessere, perfekt auf dich abgestimmte Ruten.
Wenn du ein guter Bastler mit ein wenig Fingerfertigkeit bist empfehle ich dir einen Blank beim Fachhandelzu bestellen mit allem was du noch so brauchst.
Ich habe mir meine erste Rute vor sechs Jahren selbst gebaut und bin von den Handmade Ruten mehr als begeistert.
Die Bindungen sind besser und vor allem die versiegelung der Ringe. Auch kannst du Griffe und Beringung aussuchen und da  hast du auch alle Freiheiten. 
Eine Handgebaute Rute ist einfach etwas auf das ich nicht mehr verzichten möchte.
Ich habe heute nur noch eine gekaufte Rute und das ist eine Hardy Perfektion Spinning, 3-teilig die ich zum Meerforellenfischen nutze.

#6


----------



## Adrian* (21. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Rute???? Budget 350,-???*

Frag doch mal hier im Board mad, nach ner Harrison...
Hier sind alle so begeistert von der...?!


----------



## Stefan1611 (21. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Rute???? Budget 350,-???*

Erst einmal Danke für alle Antworten,

leider kommt keine Aufgebaute in Frage, da ich selber schon einige gebaut habe und bauen habe lasse. Das Problem dabei ist nur, daß ich nach spätesten 2 Jahren meine Ruten wieder verkaufe, da ich immer was neues brauche. "Ich spinn halt ein wenig!!!" Leider bekommt man auf Ebay für solche Ruten kaum noch etwas.

Bei teueren Ruten von der Stange tu ich mir da viel leichter.

Sollte also keine gebaute sein. 

Zur Sportex Kev, die hatte ich schon in vielen Bereichen. Kev Power Carp, Kev Float und Kev Spinn, sind nicht schlecht aber auch nicht das ware

Vielleicht hat einer noch eine Idee???


----------



## melis (21. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Rute???? Budget 350,-???*

In dem Harrison Thread hat auch einer so etwas gesucht. Ließ dir mal die letzten 4-5 Seiten durch. Oder noch mehr


----------



## MeerforelleHRO (22. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Rute???? Budget 350,-???*

Wenn ich das Geld hätte würde ich mir die Shimano Aspire holen. Da höhrt man nur gutes die Shimano Lesath  würde ich eher die Finger von lassen die soll nicht so top sein. Schon ne Menge Brüche zum Beispiel direkt am Griff beim rauswerfen mit einem 20gr Blinker und es wa die 5-20gr Rute 
GRuss André


----------



## schaller (22. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Rute???? Budget 350,-???*

ICH KANN DIR NE SUPER RUTE EMPFEHLEN!HABE ICH SELBER GEFISCHT,UND VOM PREIS EIN HIT!FENWICK IRON FEATHER LÄNGE 3,00m 8-32GR.200GR.LEICHT WURDE JETZT FÜR 159 EURO ANGEBOTEN HAT ÜBER 300 GEKOSTET!WEIß NICHT MEHR GENAU WO, WERDE MICH MAL SCHLAU MACHEN.WENN DU DIE HAST WILLST DU KEINE ANDERE MEHR FISCHEN!GLAUBE MIR!!!


----------



## bennie (22. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Rute???? Budget 350,-???*

kannste auch ohne Capslock schreiben? Liest sich ja furchtbar


----------



## der_Jig (22. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Rute???? Budget 350,-???*

hab mir letztens die shimano antares gekauft! bekommst du auch schon für 230€! super rute-eine wurfmaschine- und deine fische wirst du damit auch fangen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Rute???? Budget 350,-???*



Stefan1611 schrieb:


> Mir ist vor allem die Wurfweite wichtig und schwer darf Sie nicht sein.


Wenn das das Kriterium Nr.#1 ist und sonst nichts dann -
muß ich Dich mal bezüglich des Budgets etwas enttäuschen.
Für viel Kohle bekommt man nicht immer viel Wert - Im Gegenteil: Die Highend-Kleinserien haben auch so ihre versteckten Schattenseiten, was bei ein wenig drüber nachdenken nicht wundert. Die Teile in der ausgereiften millionenfach verkauften oberen Mittelklasse haben wesentlich mehr Bang for Buck und auch oft rein mehr Bang :g .

Sowas für richtig weit gibt es - auch wesentlich günstiger.
Weiter werfend als die schon sehr guten Sportex KevSpin3, DT Dynakev L-R oder die entsprechenden CMW-Derivate z.B.:

Ne "olle" einfache Balzer Magna Meerforellenrute, 3,15m WG 10-45g. Im Weitwurf kaum zu schlagen, echte spitzenmäßige Spitzenaktion und dabei voll Großfisch+kampftauglich. 
Schau mal im MeFo-Teil, alle schwer begeistert. Auch ziemlich ähnlich, was eine Magna Miracle, Magna Magic, Magna Matrix MX9 oder Edition Magic betrifft: alle gut. Und kosten nicht mal die Welt (eher sehr viel weniger). Für das Budget würde ich alle verfügbaren Modelle bestellen und mir die beste aussuchen (der Rest könnte evtl. zurückgesendet werden - wenn man es schafft ), je nachdem wieviel IM6 bis IM8 und Armierung ich haben möchte - ganz up to you!

Noch weiter komme ich nur mit meiner 3,60m Zebco Trophy Universe, aber das ist dann schon sowie wie über Oberklasse der Karpfenruten und 150m Vorschnur reichen da nicht mehr so ganz aus, nen 28g MeFo-Blinker jenseits im Horizont. 
Ob man so weit draußen richtig ist und die richtigen Fische fängt ist 'ne andere Sache, meiner Erfahrung nach hat's auf MeFos nichts gebracht, war rein sportiv.


----------



## drachel (23. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Rute???? Budget 350,-???*

Hallo Stefan,

kann Dir guten Gewissens die DAIWA SHOGUN *Z* (steht für allerfeinste Verarbeitung mit speziellen Zierbindungen) mit einem WG von 10-50g und einer Länge von 3,05m empfehlen.
Die wurde in GB gebaut und hat die engl. Flagge mit auf dem Blank.
Fische sie schon 2 Jahre ohne Probleme und bin von dem Finish immer wieder begeistert.
Eins noch: die ist schwierig zu bekommen (müsste so um die EUR 300,- liegen).
TL
Michael


----------



## Stefan1611 (23. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Rute???? Budget 350,-???*

AngelDet: Danke ersteinmal für den Tip mit Dream Tackle, scheint ja die nahezu gleiche Rute zu sein. Wenn du also mit der Masse recht hast, dann müßte eine Shimano Aspire nicht schlecht sein. 

Was haltet ihr von einer Leitner  Dyna-Cast IM7 Mesh???

Gruss Stefan


----------



## Stefan1611 (24. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Rute???? Budget 350,-???*

Also hab mich glaub ich jetzt entschieden,

wenn keiner einen gewichtigen Einwand hat, dann bestelle ich eine Lesath 330M von Shimano. Eigentlich wollte ich eine Aspire nehmen, aber da kommt eine Verbesserung 2007 und ne alte Rute will ich dann auch nicht.

Geh jetzt eine Rauchen und denk noch drüber nach aber eigentlich ist die Entscheidung fast gefallen.


----------



## Fynn_sh (24. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Rute???? Budget 350,-???*

Sicher keine schlechte Rute, man hört aber von sehr vielen Brüchen.
Was mir bei der Lesath auch nicht gefällt ist der m.M. nach viel zu kurze Griff. Aber der Blank ist 'ne glatte Eins #6 

Also nochmal drüber nachdenken  

Gruß
Fynn


----------



## Stefan1611 (24. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Rute???? Budget 350,-???*

@Fynn_sh

jetzt machst du mich wieder unsicher wegen dem kurzen Griff. Ich will ja eben eine 3,30 Meter haben, wegen einer möglichst guten Wurfweite. Wenn der Griff jetzt sehr kurz ist, dann haut das ja nicht hin.

Wegen den Brüchen mache ich mir weniger Sorgen. Ich werde warscheinlich nur mit 16gr. werfen und die Rute hat WG 10-30gr


----------



## Stefan1611 (24. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Rute???? Budget 350,-???*

So jetzt ist sie bestellt.

Mal sehen ob sie meine RST-Spinnruten toppen kann.


----------



## Fynn_sh (25. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Rute???? Budget 350,-???*



Stefan1611 schrieb:


> @Fynn_sh
> 
> jetzt machst du mich wieder unsicher wegen dem kurzen Griff. Ich will ja eben eine 3,30 Meter haben, wegen einer möglichst guten Wurfweite. Wenn der Griff jetzt sehr kurz ist, dann haut das ja nicht hin.



Na gut darauf habe ich jetzt gar nicht so genau geachtet, bei der 3,00m ist der Griff auf jeden Fall sehr kurz.

Bei der 3,30m kann es da schon wieder anders aussehen...

Gruß und viel Spass mit der neuen Rute #6


----------



## drachel (25. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Rute???? Budget 350,-???*

@stefan

berichte doch mal, wie die rute dir gefällt.

TL
Michael


----------



## Stefan1611 (25. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Rute???? Budget 350,-???*

Hab heute mal mit dem HAV telefoniert. Der Mitarbeiter hat mir gesagt, daß sie von keinem Fall wissen, wo eine Lesath gebrochen ist.

Aber als Verkäufer würde ich solche Fälle auch nicht bestätigen und da ich selber Verkäufer bin.........

Werde aber berichten was die Rute hergibt. Wird am Wochenende getestet.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Hiker (26. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Rute???? Budget 350,-???*

Moinsen!

Schau mal hier, die Verbesserung is schon online und nennt sich
Aspire BX Spinning - sieht nich schlecht aus. :l 

http://fish.shimano-eu.com/catalog/...4198673275124&bmUID=1158775341264&bmLocale=de

Vielleicht einfach noch nbissl warten, dann gibste nich zweimal Geld aus (falls du wirklich immer was neues brauchst |supergri ).

Greets, Hiker


----------



## Nomade (27. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Rute???? Budget 350,-???*



Hiker schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> 
> Schau mal hier, die Verbesserung is schon online und nennt sich
> Aspire BX Spinning - sieht nich schlecht aus. :l





Bei Shimano und Neuerscheinungen gibt es zwischen dem Begriff Verbesserung und Neuerscheinung aber leider seit einigen Jahren keinen Zusammenhang mehr. Bei Rollen haben viele Boardies beispielsweise die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es eher umgekehrt ist.


----------



## Stefan1611 (30. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Rute???? Budget 350,-???*

Also nun erste Erfahrung gemacht. Die Verarbeitung ist einwandfrei, sollte in dieser Preislage auch nicht anders sein.

Ich war heute 12 Stunden am Werfen. Meiner Meinung nach liegt das optimale WG bei 16-20gr. (leichter ist nicht ideal und schwerer auch nicht.

Wenn ich die Rute mit meinen RST vergleiche, dann finde ich die RST als Gesamtpaket harmonischer. Aber nicht desto trotz macht die Rute Spaß.

Im direkten Vergleich zu den RST Mytos Blue Ruten sehe ich aber Vorteile bei RST, obwohl die 3-Teilig sind.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Welche Rute???? Budget 350,-???*



Stefan1611 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach liegt das optimale WG bei 16-20gr. (leichter ist nicht ideal und schwerer auch nicht.


Wirklich so eng? klingt ja erstaunlich.


----------



## Ullov Löns (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Welche Rute???? Budget 350,-???*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wirklich so eng? klingt ja erstaunlich.


 
Er meint wohl nicht so eng, sondern *ungefähr* *genau* da!!!:q :q :q 

Wat nen gequassel. Ruten aus der Kategorie werfen alle recht gut. Das ist nicht sehr erstaunlich. Was ne Rute leistet zeigt sich erst am Fisch.

Uli


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Welche Rute???? Budget 350,-???*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Was ne Rute leistet zeigt sich erst am Fisch.


Wie wahr! Gut-Fühler im Ruhezustand und Gut-Werfer gibt es viele! :m


----------



## BassBandit (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Welche Rute???? Budget 350,-???*

Moin moin an alle ,
hier noch eine kleine Anmerkung aus der Praxis. Wir sind eine recht kleine Gruppe von Tacklefetischisten (5 Personen) die sich alle die Lesath ( 20-50gr Wg.) geholt haben. Das ist etwa 1 Jahr her. Was Shimano sich bei den Ringen gedacht hat ist uns ein Rätsel. Wir hatten alle Probleme mit dem Leitring an dem sich die Schnur, in unserem Fall geflochtene, beim Wurf staut und dann umschlägt was in viele Fällen zum Verlust des Köders geführt hat. Drei von uns haben den Leitring ausgetauscht womit das Problem behoben war. Ich habe meine Lesath zurückgegeben und mir lieber die Aspire 20-50gr. geholt.
Meiner Meinung nach eh der selbe Blank nur  anders beringt, den die Wurfleistung und das Feeling sind absolut gleich. Einen Rutenbruch haben wir zum Glück noch nicht gehabt.Das Wurfgewicht gibt Shimano sehr hoch an. Wir konnten die besten Wurfweiten mit 30-35 Gramm an den 20-50gr. Ruten erreichen, darüber laden sich die Ruten nicht mehr so gut auf. Man hat das Gefühl die Rute ist an ihrer Grenze. Ansonsten sind es klasse Ruten die gut verarbeitet sind .

In diesem Sinne "Nur Dicke"


----------



## eastspöket (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Welche Rute???? Budget 350,-???*

#h mooin
bin auch auf der suche nach ner neuen angel.
habe in hh beim bergrdorfer angelcentrum einen werfertag angeboten bekommen.werde ihn nutzen,mit der antares der
lesath von shimano.is ne gute sache vom händler.habe aber auch noch einen tipp
gamacatzu cheetah 335cm 2teil.10-60gr 9ringe moosgummietoal leicht und ausbalanciert mit daiwa infinitie#6 

gruss eastspöket


----------



## Tobsn (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Welche Rute???? Budget 350,-???*



> Was ne Rute leistet zeigt sich erst am Fisch.


 
Sehe ich ein wenig anders. Vernünftig drillen kann man mit nahezu jeder Rute, solange der Stecken nicht zu steif ist. Gerade beim Meerforellenfischen kommt es mir primär darauf an, wie sich die Rute wirft, da ich definitiv mehr werfe als drille...

T


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Welche Rute???? Budget 350,-???*

Ja Tobsn, das stimmt ja auch, nur ist die Nase lang ;+ wenn der Fisch wieder entfleuchen kann und das tun Forellen sehr gerne wenn die Rute entweder zu hart oder zu weich ist, auch zu schnell oder zu langsam. Auch wenn man nicht genug Druck aufbauen kann und die führende Oberhand behält steigt die Verlustgefahr. Mit der passenden Rute kann man Aussteiger u. Anderes jedenfalls gewaltig reduzieren und daß das wichtig ist, sehen glaube ich nicht nur die Hechtspinnfischer so


----------



## Tobsn (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Welche Rute???? Budget 350,-???*

@AngelDet

Ich fische selber ne relativ harte Rute (Sportex KevSpin DL 3) und habe damit nicht mehr Verluste als andere. Wenn man nicht unbedingt den billigsten Knüppel nimmt, sollten nahezu alle Rute was taugen. Man muss sich im Drill halt ein wenig auf das vorhandene Gerät einstellen. Ne weiche Rute auch nicht unbedingt mit Monofiler fischen etc. ...

T


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Welche Rute???? Budget 350,-???*



Tobsn schrieb:


> Ich fische selber ne relativ harte Rute (Sportex KevSpin DL 3) und habe damit nicht mehr Verluste als andere.


Was wunder mit der, gibt wohl kaum nen besseren Fischgreifer! #6
Dahingehend meinte sundvogel das wohl auch.

ne relativ harte Rute ... schau Dir mal son wirklich hartes Zeugs an wie es aktuell für die Gummifischerfraktion angeboten wird :m
Deine Tips sind ansonsten schon genau richtig.


----------



## BassBandit (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Welche Rute???? Budget 350,-???*

Moin Eastspöket,

wo hast Du die Gamakatsu den gesehen ? Ich bin auch an diesen Ruten interessiert , konnte aber bisher kein Laden finden der eine dieser Edelstücke stehen hat . Die Wurfleistungen sollen der Hammer sein. Vielleicht weiß ja jemand Abhilfe. Der Stock muss jedenfalls weiter werfen als meine Aspire 20-50gr damit er unter den Weihnachtsbaum kommt.

Viele Grüße und nur Dicke


----------



## janko (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Welche Rute???? Budget 350,-???*

die gamakatsu gibts bei rods world...


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Welche Rute???? Budget 350,-???*



Tobsn schrieb:


> @AngelDet
> 
> Ich fische selber ne relativ harte Rute (Sportex KevSpin DL 3) und habe damit nicht mehr Verluste als andere. Wenn man nicht unbedingt den billigsten Knüppel nimmt, sollten nahezu alle Rute was taugen. Man muss sich im Drill halt ein wenig auf das vorhandene Gerät einstellen. Ne weiche Rute auch nicht unbedingt mit Monofiler fischen etc. ...
> 
> T


 
Ist ja beruhigend, das Angeldet mich meistens besser versteht, als ich mich selbst .:m 

Nun mal im Ernst. Ich habe vor Jahren angefangen mit einer Sportex in 3,30 mit 45g WG. Ein richtiger Knüppel mit Spitzenaktion. Ideal zum Dorsche drillen aber nicht so toll zum Mefo fischen schon garnicht, wenn man das Ding den ganzen Tag den Strand rauf und runter tragen muß. 
Danach habe ich mir genau die Rute zugelegt die du fischst und ich würde sie jedem Einsteiger echt empfehlen. Ich habe den Stock mehrere Jahre gefischt und das ist für mich die Universalrute schlechthin. Ich habe mit ihr Dorsche, zweitstellige Hechte, Pollacks und Meerforellen gefangen. Sie wirft von 22 bis 35g alles was geht, ohne zu murren. Sie ist im Drill sensibel ohne dabei echt hart zu sein. Eine harte Rute sieht völlig anders aus. Wie gesagt, die hatte ich, als ich jünger war.
Im Laufe der Jahre habe ich immer feiner gefischt. Wenn ich früher regelmäßig Köder von über 25g in die Ostsee geschleudert habe, hängt bei mir heute kaum noch ein Blinker an der Leine der schwerer ist als 15g, eher leichter. Im Gegensatz zu früher wo ich auch ein Weitenfetischist war und jeden Wurf maximal rausgefeuert habe, achte ich heute viel mehr aufs Wasser und meinen Angelplatz. Auf Steine, Drehstömungen, kleine Riffe, Kanten, Muschelbänke und vor Allem darauf das ich früh und spät am Wasser bin. So ganz nebenbei fange ich mit dem leichten Getackle, viel viel besser als früher.
Mit so leichtem Zeug kommt die gute Kevspin überhaupt nicht klar. Das Gefühl zum Köder fehlt und beim Werfen lädt sie sich mit so leichten Gewichten NULL auf.
Wenn ich an dorschträchtigen Stellen angeln dann ist sie allerdings auch heute noch erste Wahl, weil sie über das nötige Rückrat verfügt, einen 60 oder 70 Bartelträger reichlich kompromislos durch Tang und Steine zu zerren.
D.h. ich fische heute eine feine leichte Rute, die zum einen auch niedrige Gewichte hervoragend wirft und führt und zum anderen auch bei einer guten Forelle nicht in die Kniee geht. Die Rute die ich jetzt fische unterscheidet sich von der Kevspin im Aufbau fast garnicht. Sie hat auch einen Kevlar-Blank und zeigt ein sehr progressives Drillverhalten. Allerdings ist sie zum Dorschfischen zu weich.

Uli


----------



## Jens-Mefo (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Welche Rute???? Budget 350,-???*

Hallo Freunde der Rutensuche.

Habe über mehrere Jahre verschiedene Modelle getestet.die letzten 3Jahre fischte ich eine Sportex Twister.Super Modell,aber im Drill zu hart.Hatte sehr viele Aussteiger.Nach langen Diskussionen mit Kollegen bin ich auf die Balzer Magna Matrix MX-9 gestossen.LG 3,10m Wg 10-45g.Habe noch keine bessere Rute an der Küste gefischt.Hat im Drill ne weite Biegekurve für kaum Aussteiger, gerade bei hoher Welle.Weite ist null Problem,ob mit Mono o. Multi. 70m sind mit nem 20g Köder kein Thema. 
Das gute Stück hat auch abends Dorsche bis 67cm sicher an Land gebracht.
Hut ab,und das für 109Eur.

Gruss Jens.


----------



## havkat (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Welche Rute???? Budget 350,-???*

@sundvogel

Watt soll ich zu deinem posting sagen?

#6


----------



## Stefan1611 (5. November 2006)

*AW: Welche Rute???? Budget 350,-???*

Ich wollte mich nach einigen Angeltagen mal wieder mit einem Fazit melden.

Ich habe mich inzwischen sehr gut an die Rute gewöhnt und nach ca 40 Fischen und ca.150 Stunden Kunstköderfischen bin ich absolut zurfrieden.

Übrigens der Wels ist mit einer 12er Fireline Chrystal gefangen worden, war aber viel Glück dabei. Das zweite Bild ist während des etwas längeren Drills gemacht worden und zeigt die Rute in Aktion. Ich glaube nicht das viele 10-30gr Ruten das ausgehalten hätten.

Rund um ist die Lesath abolut zu empfehlen:m :m


----------



## Mr. Sprock (5. November 2006)

*AW: Welche Rute???? Budget 350,-???*

Glückwunsch zum schönen Wels!
Lass ihn dir schmecken!
Wenn du wirklich viel Druck ausgeübt hast, scheint die Stabilität dieser Serie ja recht gut zu sein. Alle mir bekannten Brüche dieser Reihe sind beim Wurf passiert.


----------

